# R.C.P.I NE



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Has anyone had any dealings with the Regional Community Policing Institute of New England? My dept. is scheduled to undergo 8 hrs. of ethics training this week by a Capt. Scott from Brookline P.D. Just curious if this is standard training or for the ethically challenged.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Try some of these links:

http://www.theiacp.org/profassist/ethics/reg_comm_police_contacts.htm

http://www.lowellpolice.com/training_education/rcpi/rcpi.htm

I attended the 12 week mid-management course many years ago. It is not standard (required training) to my knowledge. It is probably tied into grant money in some form or another. Other the other hand, maybe your department is ethically challenged. :lol:


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

That sounds like a fun and exciting class. :sl: :sl: :sl: :sl: :sl: 

If an officer does not have some ethics, integrity, and pride in their work at the onset of their career, 8hrs of ethics training is certainly not going to help much after being on for a while.


----------

